# Anyone else think this would be a fun setup?



## fatherfire89 (Jan 22, 2011)

I live in Montana but I was on Craigslist Anchorage a few days ago and I saw this boat. If I had the cash and lived in AK, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Tunnel, pods, high power to weight ratio. I just think it's really cool. 

https://anchorage.craigslist.org/boa/2166376228.html


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 23, 2011)

Great for 'small' waters or rivers,but I'm not sure I would want to take it on a big lake.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 24, 2011)

Like to have the motor for my boat.


----------

